# New Arrival...



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PVD kronos diver looking splendid on a Luftwaffe nato, newly delivered from mrteatime.




























Thanks very much Shawn &


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Really nice, well done !, these things are really well made, great value for money

Here`s my El Cheapo!

Nick


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they really are great watches for the money.....that combo is exactly right!

glad you like the watch John....many thanks for a great and simple deal mate


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

I got the other one he had for sale









No camera with me though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark, can you email me please mate?

shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk

cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> PVD kronos diver looking splendid on a Luftwaffe nato, newly delivered from mrteatime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if you could put up a picture of the case back? I have an MWC that looks just like that, right down to the "SWISS MOV"T" on the bottom of the dial. As far as I can tell, MWC has never actually made any watches, I'm thinking maybe mine came from the same place as yours.

Later,

William


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > PVD kronos diver looking splendid on a Luftwaffe nato, newly delivered from mrteatime.
> ...


Just a polished case back with an acid etched design. No other markings.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There are some slight differences in the T and the Broadarrow, as well the "SWISS MOVT" is above the indices on mine. I think these came from the same place though. The case back has some phoney MOD markings on mine.

Later,

William


----------

